# More pool problems



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Getting very fed up with trying to sort the pool out - thought it was meant to be relatively simple!

It was just right for all of a couple of days - nice clear water, right balances, only had a tiny bit more hoovering to do FINALLY 

Then within another 2 days it had gone totally green!!!! I mean WHAT?!?! :jaw:

So I went to a pool shop and bought some rapid anti algae stuff which OH put in yesterday. Starting to look clearer now but wait OH YES the bottom is desperate for hoovering again 

A friend however thinks our sand needs changing (which I have no idea how to do being new to all this) because we are having to hoover to waste else the jets spit back out dirty water 

What I need is someone that will come out here, sort it for me and give me an idiots list of how to keep it sorted!! :clap2:

Anyone know of anyone reputable that will do that for us????  please, before I go insane and be only have been able to use the pool for all of a week this year!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

I hoover to waste then back wash before going back to normal running. My pool went green last year when I topped it up from the well water as normal arghhhhh nobody told me it had algae problem. Shock treatment, anti algae in it andlots and lots of hoovering back washing cleaning and screaming almost. I am also thinking sand now needs changing and have no idea about how what where. 

I am nowhere near you sorry hope you find someone to help out, hens teeth here it seems.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its really simple. If it goes green stick some Ph minus or hydrochloric acid in - agua fuerte will do it. 

the rest of the time, hoover it when it needs it and keep a couple of those big chlorine tabs in the filter trays or on the bottom of the pool at all times. When they dilute then put a replacement in. You should back wash the pump every couple of weeks.

Carmen will know someone - but the trouble with pool men is they like to make it sucha mystery so that they keep in work!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

that's what we thought too Jo but it had chlorine tabs in it! 

So frustrating! :confused2:


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

donz said:


> that's what we thought too Jo but it had chlorine tabs in it!
> 
> So frustrating! :confused2:


You could pop into Splash pools on the carretera de Mijas, just below the Valparaiso restaurante.... Take a sample of water and they'll test it for you, and give you all the advice you need.. 

What chlorine tablets are you using? Some are just chlorine, whilst others are 3 in 1, 4 in 1 or even 5 in 1 with added floculant, anti algae etc etc... I made the mistake of buying Mercadona own brand without realising they were just chlorine and bingo, the pool went cloudy in a couple of days. I'm now adding floculant and hoovering every couple of days and I've just about got it back, but tbh, if I could justify the expense, I'd hand the whole headache over to the experts!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

hmmm good point I'll double check, I'm sure they are 5 in 1 but we did get a new tub a couple of weeks back.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

donz said:


> that's what we thought too Jo but it had chlorine tabs in it!
> 
> So frustrating! :confused2:


We used the multi tabs from mercadona - the ones in a tub

Jo xxx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Pools are more complicated than you first imagine, so have a read through this site for a few pointers.

pool problems page: information on various pool problems_and_topics, swimming pool problems, swimming pool information


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I followed the helpful advice you all gave me and our pool water is clear but now the grout between the tiles is getting discoloured again. How do I fix that?
Also...where is this 'sand' you mention?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> I followed the helpful advice you all gave me and our pool water is clear but now the grout between the tiles is getting discoloured again. How do I fix that?
> Also...where is this 'sand' you mention?


A broom on the hoover usually cleans the grouting, or just sweeping the bottom and opening the bottom filter. 

The sand is in the filter, it IS the filter ( found in the pump house). I'm not sure what happens in there - that was OHs task to back wash, but apparently the sand needs changing only ever few years?????

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> A broom on the hoover usually cleans the grouting, or just sweeping the bottom and opening the bottom filter.
> 
> The sand is in the filter, it IS the filter ( found in the pump house). I'm not sure what happens in there - that was OHs task to back wash, but apparently the sand needs changing only ever few years?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks for that, I'll get our new gardener to check.

I'm thinking of starting a thread, title 'How do you get Cake Crumbs out of your Laptop?'


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for that, I'll get our new gardener to check.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a thread, title 'How do you get Cake Crumbs out of your Laptop?'


stop eating cake?


what's the easiest way to get coffee off the screen when you have lol at some wisecrack ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> 'How do you get Cake Crumbs out of your Laptop?'


Tip it upside down and shake it!! Thats what I do!

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

If the grout is going black you have algae!! growing. Get some Chlorine slow release granules and sprinkle over the affected bits not to much as this will send your chlorine levels up but within a couple of hours or over night the black will disappear. We use the 5 in 1 tablets and a small amount of agua fuerte when the ph level looks a bit high. Test daily and if chlorine low adjust either by timer so pump runs longer (ours runs for about 6 hour a day sped over the 24 hours) or by adding some extra chlorine. Backwash when the pressure gage on the filter goes into the yellow for about 4 minutes and then rinse for 2 mins this should bring pressure back into green. Hope this helps


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a question for you guys. I am in the process of building a Balsa for irrigation of my land, however, I see no reason why during the hot summer months I shouldnt have a swim in it. Now if I don't put chlorine etc in it I will be swimming more than likely in green stuff. But Chlorine isnt good for my plants and neither is salt.
So, do any of you guys have any idea what I can use in my balsa to keep the water from going green but which won't kill off my precious olive trees when I open up the valves.

Also, I will have to paint the concrete bottom/sides of the balsa and whilst I can get some gloriously blue paint for pools locally I really do not want anything quite so in your face with regards colour. I checked the internet and found you can get a very nice sand coloured paint, but it is in Australia and they don't ship overseas. So do any of you guys know where I can get pool paint that isnt blue?


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Here's a question for you guys. I am in the process of building a Balsa for irrigation of my land, however, I see no reason why during the hot summer months I shouldnt have a swim in it. Now if I don't put chlorine etc in it I will be swimming more than likely in green stuff. But Chlorine isnt good for my plants and neither is salt.
> So, do any of you guys have any idea what I can use in my balsa to keep the water from going green but which won't kill off my precious olive trees when I open up the valves.
> 
> Also, I will have to paint the concrete bottom/sides of the balsa and whilst I can get some gloriously blue paint for pools locally I really do not want anything quite so in your face with regards colour. I checked the internet and found you can get a very nice sand coloured paint, but it is in Australia and they don't ship overseas. So do any of you guys know where I can get pool paint that isnt blue?


Cover it with black polythene or that black shade netting no light no green stuff


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

NotinUse said:


> Cover it with black polythene or that black shade netting no light no green stuff


I have loads of shade cloth and am intending to put it up because it also acts as a barrier for mozzies, however, some of the little darlings I am sure will get through, so I need be able to add something to stop my balsa becoming their offsprings kindergarten.

I really do not want to paint my balsa bright blue, for whilst it is fine for a swimming pool it really is a bit over the top for a balsa. 

Any of you guys know where I can get non blue pool paint?


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> I have loads of shade cloth and am intending to put it up because it also acts as a barrier for mozzies, however, some of the little darlings I am sure will get through, so I need be able to add something to stop my balsa becoming their offsprings kindergarten.
> 
> I really do not want to paint my balsa bright blue, for whilst it is fine for a swimming pool it really is a bit over the top for a balsa.
> 
> Any of you guys know where I can get non blue pool paint?


you can buy a black paint for ponds etc, you can also add plants that act as filteration and can with small wildlife keep your balsa crystal clear,i believe inthe right situation it can even turn sewage into near drinkable water


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> however, some of the little darlings I am sure will get through, so I need be able to add something to stop my balsa becoming their offsprings kindergarten.


Gambusia affinis also known as mosquitofish I hear they are also nice on toast - the fish not the larvae


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for that, I'll get our new gardener to check.
> 
> I'm thinking of starting a thread, title 'How do you get Cake Crumbs out of your Laptop?'


There's a great article about that in your favourite rag mrypg9.

This the headline

*How your computer keyboard is FIVE TIMES dirtier than your toilet seat*

Like it?

Here's the article
How your computer keyboard is FIVE TIMES dirtier than your toilet seat - and could even give you 'qwerty tummy' | Mail Online


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

We use our large concrete water-deposit as a swimming pool all summer with no problems....use irrigation water which comes straight from the lake in the mountain behind us. We have no pool equipment atall.It's stayed crystal clear all summer with pool tablets in a 'floater' and copious amounts of Mercadona bleach which I just chuck in.The water is fine to swim in. We have no filter--so use a coffee-machine filter tied up in an old piece of net curtain to keep the sand and rubbish out of the pool as the water comes in.We do have a fine layer of sand now though on the bottom. Family and friends have used it all summer to swim in with no problems At the end of the summer I just let the water out through the irrigation system -and I have never noticed any damage to my fruit and olive trees atall..


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

zilly said:


> We use our large concrete water-deposit as a swimming pool all summer with no problems....use irrigation water which comes straight from the lake in the mountain behind us. We have no pool equipment atall.It's stayed crystal clear all summer with pool tablets in a 'floater' and copious amounts of Mercadona bleach which I just chuck in.The water is fine to swim in. We have no filter--so use a coffee-machine filter tied up in an old piece of net curtain to keep the sand and rubbish out of the pool as the water comes in.We do have a fine layer of sand now though on the bottom. Family and friends have used it all summer to swim in with no problems At the end of the summer I just let the water out through the irrigation system -and I have never noticed any damage to my fruit and olive trees atall..


That is really interesting, I would have thought bleach/chlorine or the like would be bad for the trees. Do you mind me asking how big your water deposit is? Is it above ground or below. My balsa will be 45,000 litres in total. 

With regards putting fish into the balsa, not sure about that, how would I stop them being sucked out through the pipe when I am watering my trees.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> That is really interesting, I would have thought bleach/chlorine or the like would be bad for the trees. Do you mind me asking how big your water deposit is? Is it above ground or below. My balsa will be 45,000 litres in total.
> 
> With regards putting fish into the balsa, not sure about that, how would I stop them being sucked out through the pipe when I am watering my trees.


No problem--will measure it tomorrow and let you know--but think it holds about 50,000 litres of water-- not too big. It is half in and half out of the ground.I live out in the campo and we all do the same thing. My neighbours deposit does go green from time to time and they just empty and start again--but we do have a lot of irrigation mountain water through the summer. Most folk here do not water their olive trees through the summer atall.They say the young growers do and the old growers don't!But the price of olives is so low here now I think they are all losing heart. My OH altered and split the irrigation system so I can bypass the pool--so the pool can remain undisturbed and the main irrigation feed for the land now comes off separately.Sorry--have not described that very well !


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Potable water supplied here is exactly the same ph & chlorine level as the chemical balance required for a swimming pool so should do no harm when watering your trees.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes--my deposit holds approx.50000 litres and is - very approx- 6 by 4 metres.
I wait until the autumn to let the water out--my theory being that once the soil is wet any chlorine in the water that has not evaporated will be diluted.Probably very unscientific !
I do like the water being changed at least every year though--I have friends who have had the same agua potable in their pools for years and years--and despite everything I do like the thought of good clean water.
I'm not sure if I can PM you a photo of my deposit if you want.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Chlorine evaporates very quickly and the acid in only there to bring the ph level to a more reasonable level for human skin so shouldn't harm the trees


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

stevelin said:


> Chlorine evaporates very quickly and the acid in only there to bring the ph level to a more reasonable level for human skin so shouldn't harm the trees


Thanks--that sounds more scientific ! I've certainly never noticed any damage to my trees.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have a couple of silly questions, please bear with me...

1) what does floculent do and is it OK to chuck it and the chlorine tablets straight into the pool?
2) when the guys from the pool company came they managed to get the grouting between the tiles sparkly white and I didn't see them use a brush...so how did they do it?


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Floculent clears the water by gathers the very small particles of dust and settles them on the bottom so you can hoover them up. I use floculent tablets that you place in the skimmer they dissolve into the filter and collect the dust there so less hoovering and nice clear water they are about 7 euros for a box of 4 treatments each treatment last about a month depends how much sue the pool has and how often you backwash. There is also a product called Jolly Jel sold in a many pool shops does the same thing but cost about 20 euros!! Chlorine tablets normally go in the skimmer basket.
Not sure what the pool guys did but I use Chlorine granules sprinkle lightly over the water where the grout is black last thing at night they will slowly settle on the bottom the black has normally disappeared by the morning. It can eventually damage the tiles so be spearing with it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevelin said:


> Floculent clears the water by gathers the very small particles of dust and settles them on the bottom so you can hoover them up. I use floculent tablets that you place in the skimmer they dissolve into the filter and collect the dust there so less hoovering and nice clear water they are about 7 euros for a box of 4 treatments each treatment last about a month depends how much sue the pool has and how often you backwash. There is also a product called Jolly Jel sold in a many pool shops does the same thing but cost about 20 euros!! Chlorine tablets normally go in the skimmer basket.
> Not sure what the pool guys did but I use Chlorine granules sprinkle lightly over the water where the grout is black last thing at night they will slowly settle on the bottom the black has normally disappeared by the morning. It can eventually damage the tiles so be spearing with it


Thankyou. I've chucked one floculent tablet and one chlorine tablet directly into the pool.
Another question: what's the backwash? Is it the jetstream thingy?
I am a novice with all matters relating to pools.
Also...where does the grungy stuff go when you hoover it?


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Thankyou. I've chucked one floculent tablet and one chlorine tablet directly into the pool.
> Another question: what's the backwash? Is it the jetstream thingy?
> I am a novice with all matters relating to pools.
> Also...where does the grungy stuff go when you hoover it?


Hi Mary, I usualy do a backwash for about 2/3 minutes then put the selector to rinse for about 1 minute , this ensures that all the gunge goes out to waste and not back into the pool when you put the selector lever to filter, the grungy stuff when you hoover goes into the big sand filter and eventually if you have hoovered a lot of mess from the pool the gauge on the top of the sand filter goes into the red zone and you have to do your backwash.
Hope that answers some of your questions


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

casa99 said:


> Hi Mary, I usualy do a backwash for about 2/3 minutes then put the selector to rinse for about 1 minute , this ensures that all the gunge goes out to waste and not back into the pool when you put the selector lever to filter, the grungy stuff when you hoover goes into the big sand filter and eventually if you have hoovered a lot of mess from the pool the gauge on the top of the sand filter goes into the red zone and you have to do your backwash.
> Hope that answers some of your questions


Hi David,

You are dealing with a complete numpty. I don't think our pool is as sophisticated as yours. It's eleven years old.
Is the backwash the same as the jetstream we can use to swim against?
We don't have a selector lever that I can see...where would it be?
Our pump etc. is in the cellar under our terrace.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi The backwash involves moving the handle which is connected to the filter. You push it down and turn it to backwash but make sure the pump is not running at the time then turn on pump the waste valve should also be open. The water willl then pump to waste(out of the pool so its a good idea to have quite a high level of water) I have a photo but not sure how to post ?? 
If you want to pm me I will send you a photo with a bit more info


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevelin said:


> Hi The backwash involves moving the handle which is connected to the filter. You push it down and turn it to backwash but make sure the pump is not running at the time then turn on pump the waste valve should also be open. The water willl then pump to waste(out of the pool so its a good idea to have quite a high level of water) I have a photo but not sure how to post ??
> If you want to pm me I will send you a photo with a bit more info


We have a separate box which controls pump and has two settings: manual and automatic and another marked 'jetstream' Is the latter what you mean by 'backwash'?
I've noticed our vauum thingy has very little suction. Any ideas as cto what the cause could be?
Thanks for all your help, guys.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> We have a separate box which controls pump and has two settings: manual and automatic and another marked 'jetstream' Is the latter what you mean by 'backwash'?
> I've noticed our vauum thingy has very little suction. Any ideas as cto what the cause could be?
> Thanks for all your help, guys.


Hi Mary, the jetstream is the pump that forces the water at you to swim against, we have one and thats all it does, the reason your vacuum is not suctioning properly is that the sand filter has become full of the particles and grunge from the pool and it needs to be washed away ( backwashed ) , is it possible to send me a picture of your controls and the box where the sand filter is , I am in the u.k. at the moment till Nov 2nd or I would come and have a look for you.
P.S. don`t think your thick cause pools can be very complicated:confused2::confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> We have a separate box which controls pump and has two settings: manual and automatic and another marked 'jetstream' Is the latter what you mean by 'backwash'?
> I've noticed our vauum thingy has very little suction. Any ideas as cto what the cause could be?
> Thanks for all your help, guys.



I so wish I was in Spain cos I'd pop over and do it. I seem to be "on my own" when I say that pools are easy to look after, but honestly, we've lived in four different houses and each one had pools in various states of crisis and I found it so straight forward and simple to rectify their problems. The only one where we needed outside assistance was when the filter pipes had burst underground, oh and the last one where the handle for the pump had snapped off and the dial had gone rusty - it all needed replacing

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Well have tried to attach a picture of my pool filter not sure if its worked. If your filter look a bit like mine here goes. !!!! NEVER move anything when pump working.There is in fact 3 green taps on the left hand side one for cleaning and the other two our inlet pipes bottom filter and skimmer ( the basket) the next pipe is the jets my tap is underneath so you cant see it and the one on its own on the right is to pump water to waste (drain) Normally the bottom and skimmer taps are open (the waste can be left open). and the hoover tap closed. When you hoover close both filter taps and open the clean one this should give you more suction. Once finished close cleaning tap and re open the other 2. The valve on the filter should show green when it get into the yellow or RED you need to backwash. To do this move the black handle to backwash (6 oclock ) and turn on pump the water will then go be pumped to the waste pipe watch the smalll glass bubble somewhere near the black handle. The water willl get very cloudy when it runs clear turn pump off and move handle to 11oclock( rinse )turn pump on leave for about 3 mins turn pump off and move black handle back to filter 12 oclock. All finished.There is also a smaller filter with a large glass lid this also needs cleaning ( mind water will gush out so be ready to replace lid) you may find if you clean this one the filter gage will return to green. Hope this helps:clap2:


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

zilly said:


> Yes--my deposit holds approx.50000 litres and is - very approx- 6 by 4 metres.
> I wait until the autumn to let the water out--my theory being that once the soil is wet any chlorine in the water that has not evaporated will be diluted.Probably very unscientific !
> I do like the water being changed at least every year though--I have friends who have had the same agua potable in their pools for years and years--and despite everything I do like the thought of good clean water.
> I'm not sure if I can PM you a photo of my deposit if you want.


That would be great thanks.

My balsa (deposito) is completely above ground, it's 10x3 metres, built with swimming in mind I guess but also because it fitted between 2 stone walls that have been in situ for hundreds of years and I felt disinclined to have them removed. 
My main source of water is firstly through tanker filling it and thereafter (during the winter at least) topped up by rainwater, I am building an aquaduct system from my house roof to my balsa so hopefully I will have water to spare. 
There are 2 kinds of folk round these parts, those with water (3 of my neighbours have a potho 1 was all for me coming in on it, the other was on the fence and the last is a "I hate foreigners" kind of guy and won't even say good morning, so no water for me from the potho I am afraid) whilst 2 have olive trees the really nice guy (since deceased alas) had oranges. The olive treeowners water their trees maybe once or twice during the summer months (the orange tree guy used to water once a week). So I plan to water maybe once or twice (depending on how much water I have collected) just to give my olives a bit of help. I was thinking that because I really didnt want to put too much chlorine in my balsa that I would probably have to replace the water at least once during the summer and then empty at the end so I think my trees should be able to have a bit of a drink if not a drenching. 
Olive trees actually like acidic soil so a bit of chlorine might not be so bad a thing after all.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I love you all!!
I'll send a photo of what is in our cellar tomorrow....I'm now dealing with an incident of vandalism at our perrera. 
Our water supply is piped from a source higher up the mountain. Some b******s cut the pipe last night and removed the connector thus cutting off water for cleaning and drinking for our two hundred dogs.
So we're putting that right and going up and down the steep mountain path to bring up water until it's fixed, which won't be a difficult task in itself but requires a long climb up a mountain in the heat - you can't drive to where the pipe connects.
I cannot understand why anyone with one brain cell would do something like this..


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your water problem. Im off back to the UK tomorrow


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

stevelin said:


> Sorry to hear about your water problem. Im off back to the UK tomorrow


Pack your winter woollies....


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks a lotlane:lane: dont like the cold


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Pack your winter woollies....



....... and wet weather gear, its tipping it down and very windy and cold!! 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3794731/Brits-set-for-hail-gales-and-storms.html

Jo xxx


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks just what I want to hear !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

